# Keep my Disc Trucker or get an Ogre for adventure touring?



## SpicyMac (Jun 19, 2011)

So I've got a Disc Trucker frame that I built up using Blunt 35's with Clemente x'plor 700x40's on it. I got the frame at a good price, and enjoy the bike.

I've also got a Pugsley that I can run with a 29+ Rabbit Hole/Knard setup. This is my off-road bike packing setup. 

I originally built the Trucker as an adventure touring bike with no real intentions of road touring...now I'm wondering if an Ogre frameset would be a better setup for the mostly dirt/gravel road riding and touring?

If I got the Ogre I'd swap everything over off the Trucker including my drop bars. I'd want it to still be comfortable no matter where I ride...pavement, dirt/gravel, etc. I don't see it being used for my singletrack adventures, however. 

So...keep the Trucker? Buy the Ogre?

Interested in hearing your thoughts!

Also, please no "but bike nnnnn instead" please. Gonna be staying with Surly. Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

Have you ridden the Ogre? What do you like more about it, a more upright riding position, more braze-ons, track style dropouts? If you like the ride better, can swap all the parts over, are looking for a project, and have the money... I'm ok with it.

I probably wouldn't, but it's your choice. You say you enjoy the bike and I usually don't fix what's not broken. The drops may not be in the same place, but you can use spacers or a different stem. What do you hope to change for the better?


----------



## veloborealis (Oct 25, 2009)

I have no idea what you would like better. Not enough info. Do you tour with a rack and panniers or rackless? With panniers, the longer stays on the lht would give you far better heel clearance. You mention comfort being important to you. Does that mean you might want to put a bouncy fork on the front some day? If so, you'll need to go with the ogre. The low bb on the lht makes it prone to pedal strikes on rocky trails, though it's manageable with a little finesse. Not certain how high the bb is on the ogre, but this is something to ponder if you plan to do any singletrack. I have a lht and it's a great dirt road touring bike. Its a tank, though. The geo on the ogre should make it a livelier, more fun bike to ride, as well as a better climber on loose surfaces.


----------



## SpicyMac (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!

Nope, no Ogre's in stock anywhere nearby. I'm thinking I'd like the more upright riding position, I know I like the more braze-ons that the Ogre offers as well. 

Guess I'm thinking since I ride more off-road than on, I should be riding something more off-road oriented.

But...then I've already got the Pugsley and the 29+ wheel set for it...argh, darn you (thanks you!) Surly for making your bikes so darn versatile!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpicyMac (Jun 19, 2011)

Velo...mostly lightweight backpacking, but I was considering panniers for some road touring if/when the time comes. No desire for suspension either, so that's not an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpicyMac (Jun 19, 2011)

Leaning towards the Ogre now, although a friend is buying an ECR, and I'm interested in seeing how that feels!


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

Keep effective top tube length in mind before buying a frame. It's much longer on the Ogre, because it's built for MTB bars, then on the DT so you may have to go a size or two down to get the bars in the same spot.

Personally I like the versatility of the Ogre, as it can be a full on MTB one day, a commuter the next, and a touring bike on the weekend. You could also hitch up a Bill or Ted and start your own moving company. The only "down side" is that it was built for MTB bars so getting more hand/body positions can be tricky. I like Jones H-bars myself, but bar-ends do it for a lot of people. I also wish they would put a tapered headtube on there, or rack mounts back on the KM, for compatibility with modern suspension forks.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

I was going back and forth between the Ogre and the ECR, but decided on the ECR in the end b/c of the wider tires. I plan on riding in the winter so I wanted this option. Mine is on the way as we speak. Pretty excited!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

SpicyMac said:


> I've also got a Pugsley that I can run with a 29+ Rabbit Hole/Knard setup. This is my off-road bike packing setup.


The Pugsley with 29+ will do great for dirt/gravel roads. It will even do fine on paved sections of a route when you don't have a dirt connector.

I can't see what an Ogre would do for you that the Pugs wouldn't.

About the only area I'd prefer a different bike than the 29+ Pugs would be a long paved road tour and for that I'd rather have the Disc Trucker than an Ogre with slicks.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

vikb said:


> The Pugsley with 29+ will do great for dirt/gravel roads. It will even do fine on paved sections of a route when you don't have a dirt connector.
> 
> I can't see what an Ogre would do for you that the Pugs wouldn't.
> 
> About the only area I'd prefer a different bike than the 29+ Pugs would be a long paved road tour and for that I'd rather have the Disc Trucker than an Ogre with slicks.


Actually, I don't see why you couldn't just put some slick 29ers on the Pug.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

big_papa_nuts said:


> Actually, I don't see why you couldn't just put some slick 29ers on the Pug.


For sure you could, but if I was interested in long paved road tours I wouldn't do them on a mountain bike.


----------



## big_papa_nuts (Mar 29, 2010)

vikb said:


> For sure you could, but if I was interested in long paved road tours I wouldn't do them on a mountain bike.


Sorry, I meant the general "you".

Like, if someone owned a Pugs there is no reason, other then building wheels, they couldn't simply mount up some slick 29ers and use it for road riding.

Personally I would rather tour on my MTBs, and do, even on the road. But I have never cared for drop bars.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Keep the DT. Easy decision really. 

Seems to offer the potential for a wider variety of trips. A Pug (with a 29+wheelset) and a DT covers all bases pretty well. 

Also--you wondered how the ECR feels. To me it feels indestructible and ready for anything. Mine sees more than its share of rocky singletrack without issue. Loaded for bikepacking I often check to be sure no one snuck an electric assist in my frame bag because it motors. Makes a feller want to keep riding...so I do.


----------



## SpicyMac (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow, thanks everyone for all the great input! 

After much deliberation and research, I'm going to hang on to the Disc Trucker and the KramPugs and just "shut up and ride". 

I did, however, buy a new 1x1 frameset to build up into a singlespeed shredding machine! It'll be here Friday...and can't wait!

Thanks again to everyone that replied!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

